# ***OFFICIAL*** Randy Couture vs. Mark Coleman Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Randy "The Natural" Couture facing Mark "The Hammer" Coleman in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm taking The Hammer in this one. He's as effective a wrestler as Randy, and is far more powerful. Add Randy's fading chin, and you have a recipe for a KO. 

I expect to see this go a lot like Brock v. Randy.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

No way. Couture takes this all day long. Coleman will gas in the third round. Randy by unanimous decision.

I still can't believe a 45-year-old against a 46-year-old is the main event of a PPV card...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Randy on this one as well. I think that his boxing is better than Coleman's and I think that his wrestling will keep him out of trouble. Coleman has good wrestling as well, but I think Randy's is good enough to hang with Coleman without a doubt.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mark Coleman wins this......you heard it here.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm just hoping that each guys wrestling neutralizes the other, and we get to see a more exciting stand-up war. I'd like to see Randy pick up a 2nd round TKO.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Randy FTW - I hope the Vera fight was just Randy not use to the weight cut and that he is stronger and faster in this fight. Unfortunately looks like Randy's time is nearing an end. I just hope he goes down to a top fighter i.e. Rampage. Sad end if he loses here.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

rezin said:


> Randy FTW - I hope the Vera fight was just Randy not use to the weight cut and that he is stronger and faster in this fight. Unfortunately looks like Randy's time is nearing an end. I just hope he goes down to a top fighter i.e. Rampage. Sad end if he loses here.


Why would it be sad if Randy lost here? 

Yes, Coleman is an "old man," but he did go toe to toe w/ Rua WITHOUT a training camp (!!!) and he beat Bonnar, who is a solid mid-tier guy. 

Randy had a comeback resurgence a few years back, and it looks like Coleman is having the same type of second wind. 

It isn't like Randy would be losing to Kimbo or someone of a lower caliber.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Why would it be sad if Randy lost here?
> 
> Yes, Coleman is an "old man," but he did go toe to toe w/ Rua WITHOUT a training camp (!!!) and he beat Bonnar, who is a solid mid-tier guy.
> 
> ...


Lets not get carried away, toe to toe applies if you can make it to decision which Coleman did not do, he got TKO's by what was probably the worst shogun to ever step into a match, EVER. That was not the same shogun that just fought Machida, so that doesnt hold too much water with me. Bonnar was a nice surprising victory, but thats all that coleman has done in recent few years. 

Lets see who Randys last 3 losses were to - Nogueira, Lesnar, Liddell. Coleman is def not in the same category at this stage of his career. A loss hear would be the final nail in an illustrious career as far as relevancy is concerned. Randy, went toe to toe with Nogueira, did reasonably ok with Lesnar before getting DK, and got destroyed by an at his peak Chuck Liddell. 

A loss here would clearly put Randy into the middle of the pack not worthy of discussion as top 10 material and for a huge fan of his that would be ashame to see. 

Coleman is better than Kimbo but hes not that amazing. I can easily rattle off 10-15 names that should beat Coleman.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Randy like most others, but i'm certainly not counting Coleman out of this fight. They're both mid 40's, greco-roman vs freestyle. If Coleman has improved his cardio then this might not be the ass-kicking most have assumed it will be. 

If it does go to a decision though, i'd bet on Couture.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah i think this is a really bad match up for Coleman, I think Randy has the same style as Coleman other then not having as good of ground N pound, but better in every way... I don't in what "realistic" way he would win... :confused03:


----------



## MahnaMahna (Jan 26, 2010)

i dont know why, but i just feeel that mark coleman is gonna win :\


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

My prediction is this: if Mark can take Randy down before the 3 minute mark in the first round (assuming he attempts a takedown) then he will win the fight. 

Here is why I believe that. Coleman's cardio has always been his big weakness whenever his takedown has been stopped. He gasses out and take damage on the feet. Whenever he is able to take his opponent down and stay on top his cardio usually holds out a lot better because he is able to control the pace of the fight. He wants to beat on people and take quick breaks in-between.

Randy has always been about grinding out fights but never has done well off his back. (I don't really remember the last time he was on his back aside from the Vera fight) If Coleman is able to control the pace of the fight and keep it on the ground then he can win. 

If Coleman doesn't get a takedown early then Randy will take a decision. He isn't going to finish Mark since Couture isn't a good finisher and Coleman, even at this stage in his career, has a ton of heart.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Randy couture all the way. He was a better fighter at his low point than Coleman has ever been. No offence to coleman. The man is a leagend and I understand why he's being thrown into this match with couture. Who wouldn't want to see two hall of famers go at it? Mark Coleman has a chance if Randy slips and falls into a punch or or he rolls his ankle but it won't be because he was outskilled. Yes Coleman is probably stronger but he's not near as strong as Lesner and nobody has given Lesner near the fight Couture did.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Randy takes it via 2nd round TKO.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

You really think it'll take two rounds? I agree coleman's cardio won't carry him past the second but I think Randy could take him out in one.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I dont mind seeing one showcase fight n a card but not as a main event,

I think Couture will take the win with a late 3rd round stoppage.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

rezin said:


> Lets not get carried away, toe to toe applies if you can make it to decision which Coleman did not do, he got TKO's by what was probably the worst shogun to ever step into a match, EVER. That was not the same shogun that just fought Machida, so that doesnt hold too much water with me. Bonnar was a nice surprising victory, but thats all that coleman has done in recent few years.
> 
> Lets see who Randys last 3 losses were to - Nogueira, Lesnar, Liddell. Coleman is def not in the same category at this stage of his career. A loss hear would be the final nail in an illustrious career as far as relevancy is concerned. Randy, went toe to toe with Nogueira, did reasonably ok with Lesnar before getting DK, and got destroyed by an at his peak Chuck Liddell.
> 
> ...


Is it Colemans fault that Shogun did not fight his best, just ignorant to use that excuse when someone loses, they lost to a better fighter that day thats is it, Coleman > Shogun that is what happened and that is fact. Now I hope Coleman puts Couture out and I believe the master of ground and pound would all be doing us a service as that joke called a fight between Couture and Vera will never happen again. Put Randy out to pasture hammer for your longtime fans and those that are just tired of watching Couture hand pick his opponents and still look, like crap.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Is it Colemans fault that Shogun did not fight his best, just ignorant to use that excuse when someone loses, they lost to a better fighter that day thats is it, *Coleman > Shogun that is what happened and that is fact.* Now I hope Coleman puts Couture out and I believe the master of ground and pound would all be doing us a service as that joke called a fight between Couture and Vera will never happen again. Put Randy out to pasture hammer for your longtime fans and those that are just tired of watching Couture hand pick his opponents and still look, like crap.


It isnt Colemans fault but he couldnt even hang with a crap shogun to decision which shows how good Coleman really is. How is Coleman > Shogun, he still lost the fight and lost to an out of shape Shogun at that :confused02:. He lost TKO style so you need to jump off the guys nuts and rewatch some fights.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

rezin said:


> It isnt Colemans fault but he couldnt even hang with a crap shogun to decision which shows how good Coleman really is. How is Coleman > Shogun, he still lost the fight and lost to an out of shape Shogun at that :confused02:. He lost TKO style so you need to jump off the guys nuts and rewatch some fights.


What are you talking about the fight that ended with 15 seconds left? Shogun landed some nice shots but the fight shouldn't even have ended Mark was going for the takedown as soon as he was dropped.

I don't agree that Coleman > Shogun but in reality they are 1-1 and Coleman could have won the rematch. Yes Shogun was out of shape but so was Coleman and yes, it does count even though he is old and has always had bad cardio.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

If Randy wins does he fight Dan Severn next..cant wait!


----------



## higanti (Oct 24, 2009)

watch the live stream here http://online-watch-live-streaming.blogspot.com/2010/02/ufc-109-live-online-strem.html


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

If Paulo Thiago and Chael Sonnen can win, then Mark Coleman can. If Coleman wins, this is probably the worst event for betters ever.

I'm 3-1 so far, the one loss being Thiago. If Coleman wins, I'll be 4-1. 

WAR COLEMAN!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Couture better win, Marquardt already wasted a bunch of my credits already. Coleman will probably win though, should have known better then to take these crappy odds.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC 109: Bingo!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

they're uber hyping this fight...

anyone just see two old guys trying to fight? :confused02:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

xeberus said:


> they're uber hyping this fight...
> 
> anyone just see two old guys trying to fight? :confused02:


this....lol


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

as expected... Randy is tee'n off on Colemans head


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

That first round was like watching two sloths fighting over a jar of peanut butter.

Edit: Enjoy that PB Couture!


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

That is the sorriest fuc kin main event fight I have ever seen,,:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Worst card ever.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

*"Captain Senior America"*
You are my hero!!!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I respect Coleman for not tapping...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

At least this fight went the way it was supposed to.


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

*Depressing*

I didn't want to see that fight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Is there anyone in the UFC easier to hit than Coleman? Slow. Head movement - what's that? Yeesh. Awful. 

God, I hope they don't give Couture a title shot for this crap.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Randy looked good, not saying a whole lot though I guess. Coleman didn't look like he was really in any condition to be fighting.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark's comments to Tito was more entertaining than anything he did in the cage......why is Tito trying to get a gimmie fight against Coleman..


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah! FU Tito!! lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL at Coleman's interview.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

**** YOU TITO...... lol


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Coleman puts Tito Ortiz in his place, pure ****ing gold.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

THAT WAS THE SORRIEST MAIN EVENT FIGHT I HAVE EVER FUC KIN SEEN,, DON'T EVER DO THAT AGAIN UFC:thumbsdown:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

So the T-Rex is really better than the triceatops when it comes to fighting. I like Mark but what does this win mean if anything for Randy? The battle of the old age shuffle board goes to Randy......yah......:sarcastic09:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe Randy needs to spank Tito again and teach him to respect his elders who paved the way for him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

6toes said:


> Randy looked good, not saying a whole lot though I guess. Coleman didn't look like he was really in any condition to be fighting.


Coleman, to his credit though, looked decent against Rua, and great against Bonnar. Randy made short work of him. Sheesh. The guy confuses the heck out of me. I have no idea what they should do with him.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Calminian said:


> Coleman, to his credit though, looked decent against Rua, and great against Bonnar. Randy made short work of him. Sheesh. The guy confuses the heck out of me. I have no idea what they should do with him.


Yeah, coming into this I was expecting way more from Mark from his showings against Rua and Bonnar. I dunno if there was something else going on or if Randy just really tooled him that badly but Mark, outside of a few rights to Randy's head in the first, mounted almost nothing resembling an offense in that fight. Seemed like he was gassed from the start. :dunno:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope Coleman comes back and funks Tito up.

Randy was just too good for him. Too many fa*s on this forum thinking Randy is past it and what not. Crap card my ass, great card, great fights. Too almost founders of the sport going toe to toe. 
Fairweather fa**ot fans moaning about it, either that or just the TUF generation. Have some respect for guys over 45 in amazing shape getting in and fighting at the highest level in the world. Wonder would you tap if you were being choked by someone? Will you be in that shape when your middle aged? will you be that tough? Have a bit of respect for Coleman the man.

Ranting aside, a very hard fight to watch, mixed emotions. I hope they give Randy a shot at Machida. 
Its like this, if Randy gets you up against the cage there is nothing you can do, nothing anyone can do. True Machida could knock him out from a distance but if Randy can get close he can win the fight. There is no answer to his dirty boxing....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spam Kill Nao!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I picked COLEMAN right before the fight began, but as soon as COUTURE through his first punch I changed my mind. I think Captain America's time is indeed coming to an end, but his hands are still extremely fast. 

After the Marquardt/Sonnen fight left a bad taste in my mouth I was really wondering how this fight was going to save the night (one of the worst PPV's I've watched). But TBH, I really enjoyed the pace of this fight, very methodical. You could really follow the action of two legends duking it out. I wanted them to rip the gloves off and start duking it out like the old days.

I really don't see how anyone thought Coleman had a chance in hindsight.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Maybe Randy needs to spank Tito again and teach him to respect his elders who paved the way for him.


Wasnt Tito fighting in the ufc before mark and randy? 

Oh no! Titos got the whole mma community talking about him again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

No. Tito's UFC debut came at UFC 13, Coleman debuted at UFC 10 and Couture at 13 on the same night as Randy. 

Awesome performance from Randy, but Mark Coleman looked so over the hill. Didn't appear to have any energy at all, his stand-up looked terrible, he was slow and he did nothing wrestling-wise. Think he should be seriously contemplating retirement. What's next for Randy though? Wins against Vera and Coleman are good, 1 more win and he could seriously be in line for a title shot. Incredible athlete, to be still improving at his age is just remarkable. Can't help but like the bloke.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Coleman stood there. He was a punching bag last night. No where near the same fighter that dominated Bonnar. Really enjoyed watching Randys boxing and clinch work last night, was a great name to add to Randys record.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Most disapointed with the hammer, hang them up man, not one takr down ATTEMPT in the entire fight, I am embarrased to have to real money down on the clown but I will always remember the great fights, please go home hammer....ps anyone who paid 55 for this I am sorry for you or the the people you cheat to be able to afford it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

coleman just seemed slow, it looked like age finally caught up to him at this fight, even getting into the ring and running around a bit seemed a bit sluggish. You can tell that Randy is just a lot more gifted with his age then others, and this basically puts Randy at a whoe nother level because of his age and what he can do it guys are that age.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I felt bad for Coleman, he should stop fighting. He had his time! 

Tito is so poor to throw these words at Mark in this depressing moment.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I felt bad for Coleman, he should stop fighting. He had his time!
> 
> Tito is so poor to throw these words at Mark in this depressing moment.


Tito is most likely wanting to fight him after the Liddell fight, he figured he would talk a bit of trash to start some grudge match for Coleman to possibly come back for one more fight...at least thats how I saw it


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Coleman seemed, I don't know...to be showing his age. I guess that's the way to word it. He looked kind of smallish and undersized to be fighting Couture. He also seemed really slow on the uptake and a little sloppy in his boxing. But all in all I liked the fight and it went as expected.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Coleman seemed, I don't know...to be showing his age. I guess that's the way to word it. He looked kind of smallish and undersized to be fighting Couture. He also seemed really slow on the uptake and a little sloppy in his boxing. But all in all I liked the fight and it went as expected.


I thought this fight would have been a lot closer, but Coleman really didn't have it in him to beat Couture. He was getting tagged right from the start and didn't seem to care either. While Couture look quick, and young; Coleman looked slow and showing his age.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Now looking back, funny how I doubted the odds in sports books.. 

Good performance by Randy!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Head movement was the biggest difference between the two. Sure, Coleman took a lot of damage and looking like a Grizzly bear standing on his hind legs swiping like wild, but he did hit Randy and temporarily hurt him. Randy has some of the best head movement in the UFC and Coleman has some of the worst.

That's probably why he looked much older than Randy and that's why he took a lot more damage. I was pretty surprised to see him not even attempt a takedown in the whole fight, because I was sure if he could put Couture on his back then Mark had a good chance to win.

Now Dana is talking about lowering the curtain on "the Hammer's" career. Randy is a tough matchup for him, why not give Mark one more fight against a guy who isn't a knockout threat on the feet and doesn't have great takedown defense. Forrest Griffin comes to mind.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I smell a Coleman - Tito fight in the making.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I smell a Coleman - Tito fight in the making.


I would love nothing more than the Hammer beating Tito. Just to see the list of excuses Tito will make if he loses will be great.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Blitzz said:


> I would love nothing more than the Hammer beating Tito. Just to see the list of excuses Tito will make if he loses will be great.


I'm down with that, but I wouldn't pay to see it. Definitely UFN material in my book, though I'm sure Dana would milk it into a mediocre $45 card.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

There have been more than a few matchups on a $50 PPV card this past year that are UFN material. I'm sure I'm not the only one with that opinion.

I understand that there were an awful lot of injuries this past year, and that has been a factor, but that should translate to more free fights, IMO.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> There have been more than a few matchups on a $50 PPV card this past year that are UFN material. I'm sure I'm not the only one with that opinion.
> 
> I understand that there were an awful lot of injuries this past year, and that has been a factor, but that should translate to more free fights, IMO.


I agree. But the UFC is so set on having at least 1 PPV every single month. I doubt they would give up a PPV for a UFN card even if the card is not PPV quality. It is sad but true.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> I'm down with that, but I wouldn't pay to see it. Definitely UFN material in my book, though I'm sure Dana would milk it into a mediocre $45 card.


lol Tito would NEVER sign to fight on a UFN card.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

BWoods said:


> Now Dana is talking about lowering the curtain on "the Hammer's" career. Randy is a tough matchup for him, why not give Mark one more fight against a guy who isn't a knockout threat on the feet and doesn't have great takedown defense. Forrest Griffin comes to mind.


I wouldn,t hand him a match just to give him a win. Forrest would most likely submit him. He might not have the takedown defence but he's no slouch on the ground. I'm thinking Tito would put a hurting on him too. That would be putting Coleman who has the stamina of a bottle rocket against Tito who is the cardio machine. I think the curtain is coming down all on it's own.


Rear naked choke by couture!!!!! Honestly who saw that one coming?


----------

